# Upland Adventures



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

It’s been a fun, sometimes frustrating year with the new pup we’ve been hunting forest grouse a bunch. we moved a lot of birds and I was able to harvest three birds over him that he handled properly. it’s been really fun watching him develop and learn the ways of the wild birds! Most recently a couple guys (one of the Being G wagdog) that I’ve been training dogs with and I took a road trip For some some sharpies. It was a great time even though I dealt with puppy problems most the time and I didn’t shoot a bird over my dog. The pup got lots of good exposure and bird contacts and it was fun to hunt some different country that we could both stretch our legs in. The guys I was with also got into Huns every day. Here’s some of my favorite pics from the season so far and a couple of other peoples dogs from our trip. Now it’s time to get on some chukar!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job! It looks like a great time. I think sharptails are a great bird for a young dog because they are so jumpy. The combination makes for a cautious adult dog.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice camera work and dog work!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent trip and nice looking dogs. I agree with Bret about those Sharpies.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bret said:


> nice job! It looks like a great time. I think sharptails are a great bird for a young dog because they are so jumpy. The combination makes for a cautious adult dog.





tigerpincer said:


> Excellent trip and nice looking dogs. I agree with Bret about those Sharpies.


Thanks guys it was fun! I'd have to agree with you guys I moved 15 sharpies in the matter of an hour or so one morning. 12 wild flushes 3 birds the pup caught scent and busted and 1 he pointed and held and I missed it was a real bummer. I'm definitely hooked and I'll be back next year for sure. Maybe once more this year we shall see.


----------

